# B&W photos - Lets see 'em!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've always loved black and white pictures, yet I hardly ever take or edit them that way. 

I do have a few that I really like of Harleigh though, so here they are!

































So let me see yours


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Those pics of Harleigh are A-DOR-ABLE!!!

I also LOVE B&W shots!!!:biggrin: These are just a few of my favorites!:happy:










This one was the day after we had to put Beau down, we both where TOTALLY down in the dumps!










And this one of Beau and I is just about my favorite picture of all time!!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my favorites of Nallah


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

(not his collar... he was modeling for a website)


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, don't know how to post pics. Just wanted to let ya'll know cute everyone's dogs are.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've got a few  3 of them were when he was a baby, and 1 of them was with his buddy zeus, which he got too rough with (carried him around by the head) so we had to re-home him, fortunately with my GF's sister which adores him so we still get to see him!! anyways here they are.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

GIMME DAT BEBE TOBI! <333! I want to bite that little face!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone's B & W photos are so precious!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have literally 1000's of photos of my dogs and I love playing around with the photoshop gadgets. Here are a handful of b&w's of my guys.


----------



## cynthiajohnson2 (Aug 9, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE everyone's B & W's... beautiful!!!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

some of mine .....








































I shan't bore you with any more !!!!!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

and my favourite ......












Doh! What's gone wrong here then ??? I couldn't see two of the piccies in the earlier post so I've retried - I AM a better dog trainer than computer bod' honestly !!!!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I just got this photo back yesterday from a roll of B&W film. He actually sat still for a split second!


Riley by Holga-Jen, on Flickr


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

jenv101 said:


> I just got this photo back yesterday from a roll of B&W film. He actually sat still for a split second!
> 
> 
> Riley by Holga-Jen, on Flickr


That is definitely one to be framed! Gorgeous!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

BTW, I too am head over heels in love with Tobi. He is just too cute for his own good!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

In case anyone is interested in non-dog photos...


----------

